# Ratings Ratings Ratings! I hate them!



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Well I hate the rating system, I think it needs to be eliminated or completely revamped, What do you suggest that Travis and the rest of Uber do about this? Please don't flame me, I don't care to hear "oh it is fair you just have a bad attitude towards the system that is working" No not just an attitude but a true hatred towards the whole system.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Well I hate the rating system, I think it needs to be eliminated or completely revamped, What do you suggest that Travis and the rest of Uber do about this? Please don't flame me, I don't care to hear "oh it is fair you just have a bad attitude towards the system that is working" No not just an attitude but a true hatred towards the whole system.


Here is my advise: First off, you are 100% correct. The rating system sucks and is complete bullshit for many reasons. Now that we have that out of the way, here's what I do: Ignore your rating, try not to look at it, don't think about it, don't care about it. Do the very best you can and your rating will take care of itself. There is enough to worry about in life that you can actually control. If after trying your best to be a good driver, you should happen to lose your shitty Uber job due to a bad rating, then simply chalk it up to God doing you a favor and move on with your life.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

Does Uber know that the rating system is flawed? Do they still act on it? Has anyone been deactivated that was borderline and thinks it was unfair? I don't yet drive for Uber, but I'm planning to. Would be good to know.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

They should do a yes or no, or thumbs up or down rating style as mentioned previously. 

Also an opportunity for the pax to make comments which should be emailed to us weekly so we know what were doing wrong or right. 

Not hard to implement.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

JeffD1964 said:


> Does Uber know that the rating system is flawed? Do they still act on it? Has anyone been deactivated that was borderline and thinks it was unfair? I don't yet drive for Uber, but I'm planning to. Would be good to know.


Uber certainly knows and does not care and yes plenty of people get shut down due to shitty ratings. This should not be a reason not to drive for Uber. Ignore the rating system. I would recommend weighing other factors in your decision to drive or not. The first being, are you comfortable rolling the dice with your insurance company and personal liability in case you should get into a serious accident while driving a passenger? If you need clarification, you should call your insurance company and pose some hypothetical questions about you being an Uber driver. Make Uber explain their insurance situation and then take Uber's statements to your insurance carrier and have them explain it to you. The other big consideration is the mileage and depreciation on your car. Can you afford to do this? Also think about what kind of gas mileage your car gets. If it's a hybrid you'll do OK.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

IbedrivinUX said:


> Well I hate the rating system, I think it needs to be eliminated or completely revamped, What do you suggest that Travis and the rest of Uber do about this? Please don't flame me, I don't care to hear "oh it is fair you just have a bad attitude towards the system that is working" No not just an attitude but a true hatred towards the whole system.


My rating is back up to 4.80 I know it take's time for all ratings to come in. And your right about pax's that didn't rate I have well over 400 fairs. sorry if I'm making a big deal about my rating but I can only made good money with Uber on the guarantee hourly rate on the weekends and you need to keep a 4.7 or better. Hate to say it but Uber is a losing cause for full time employment just crunch the numbers and you will see. But for some pocket change it's good....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The Tyranny Of Uber's Rating System | An Attempt At Changing It*
http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/the-tyranny-of-ubers-rating-system-an-attempt-at-changing-it.6484/


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Funny thing is anywhere Fuber is rated as a company they hardly get 1* lol. BBB, Yelp you name it. So by their own standards they should be deactivated lol


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

prdelnik666 said:


> Funny thing is anywhere Fuber is rated as a company they hardly get 1* lol. BBB, Yelp you name it. So by their own standards they should be deactivated lol


All the rating system's out there are flawed...Just look at the BBB rating of Disneyland F LOL I rest my case


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Ignore ratings. Just respect riders you pick up and don't pick up riders you may not tolerate their behavior. I am at 4.90 after 400+ rides. I profile my riders. You have to do it. Before even they get in the car I try to get a sense of what kinds of people I might be getting involved with based on a couple very subjective things. Before doing any filtering and when I was responding to every ping, I dropped as low as 4.82. But I recovered to 4.90 once I started to be picky. It is not all about money. It is about experience. If I know I am not going to tolerate or approve certain behavior in my car, I stay clear of areas that might bring such pings.

You can't kiss everyone and expect to get married! You can't pick up every ping and expect to get good rating. some trips are completely not worth it. If you take these kinds of trips, and make it very obvious to the customer that the trip was not worth your time, then your ratings will suffer. Customer will think, if it is not worth it why are you doing it? If you are still doing it, why are you treating me like shit!?

It is all about setting expectations right and dealing with the kinds of people you really like in your car. And respect people once they are in your car (your guests) no matter what.


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

Killeen Ubur said:


> All the rating system's out there are flawed...Just look at the BBB rating of Disneyland F LOL I rest my case[/QUOTE
> I know it is. And that proves it. But having a bad rating and demanding from drivers to keep high scores from drunks is idiotic.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Don't get drunk people. If they are causing you your job, you then have a choice to make. Make it. it should cost more than a rating ding and $2.40 (min trip) to get 5 smelly people in your car. If Uber won't do it, by resisting to pick up people from such areas will force them think about it. I started the passive resistance myself after getting the abuse and rating hits from such immature people. Last time I had 3 drunks and I was driving them through a deserted street it clicked with me when they started to imply that I cannot do anything to them if they decide to do something to me. they are tough to please. alcohol makes people depressed, they take it on us. I am not willingly going take heavily intoxicated people into my car if I can identify they are. One way to find out is to make sure you call them with an excuse like:
* verify that they are where they say they are - can't say it? cancel!
* ask how many in the party - 5 people? sorry, cancel!
Also you will find out if they are not coherent enough to judge you right. you may decide to not take that trip.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Don't get drunk people. If they are causing you your job, you then have a choice to make. Make it. it should cost more than a rating ding and $2.40 (min trip) to get 5 smelly people in your car. If Uber won't do it, by resisting to pick up people from such areas will force them think about it. I started the passive resistance myself after getting the abuse and rating hits from such immature people. Last time I had 3 drunks and I was driving them through a deserted street it clicked with me when they started to imply that I cannot do anything to them if they decide to do something to me. they are tough to please. alcohol makes people depressed, they take it on us. I am not willingly going take heavily intoxicated people into my car if I can identify they are. One way to find out is to make sure you call them with an excuse like:
> * verify that they are where they say they are - can't say it? cancel!
> * ask how many in the party - 5 people? sorry, cancel!
> Also you will find out of they are not coherent enough to judge you right. you may decide to not take that trip.


This is all really good advise that I'm going to start implementing. Thanks.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> This is all really good advise that I'm going to start implementing. Thanks.


Remember, we don't have a separator like in a taxi-cab. We are completely at the mercy of a mad-man that might ask for a ride. We have all the rights to decide who to pick up. If Uber has a problem with that, then the surge pricing is setup to address this kind of extra risks for those willing to take it. cost of transporting such people around can increase if enough drivers decide to not take this bullshit and abuse. UberX rates are a joke for taking this kind of risks in a tip-less 4 buck ride. Wake up people!


----------

